# Update on Cherokee



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good thoughts going out to Cherokee and hoping that the vet has an easy fix. It is good news that she is acting nearly normal. It has always been my experience that sick dogs let you know when something is amiss. Thanks for the update and I'll be looking for another on Saturday.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will pray that he is ok and all test come out normal the second time. Good luck and I will light a candle for him.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am very glad he is feeling better. I hope his meds help and that he is fit and well soon.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

His meds seem to be working real well.

My husband and I were wondering if the raw food we give him would have anything to do with this. So now we are wondering if raw food is the best for him anymore? Any suggestions!

Kim


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear the meds are working!


----------

